# X-mas gift thread



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Let us know what you got for X-mas. Pics if you want or just a light description to brag about your knew "toys."


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Books aren't necessarily the best thing..however, I know that some mates back at school are going to be exchanging some tobak and pipes when we get back. That'll be exciting!


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

I went out last night and got myself a sony surround sound system for my man-cave. 5.1 channels, 5 disc changer, upconverting DVD to 1080p for my hi-def TV. Set it up last night.

I got is at blockbuster of all places, but they had a smoking deal.

Matt


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

My best gift without a doubt will be my 8 year old son flying in from Cali:tu

I get to pick him up tonight at 8PM

I could careless about everything else!!!!!!

Well except my Serect Santa package


----------



## Ridge Runner (Sep 4, 2008)

Since I had to help my wife order it, I have a J.M. Boswell Churchwarden waiting for me under the tree, along with a variety of Boswell tobacco, (including "Christmas Cookie). I can't wait to try it out  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I bought a Blu Ray player Sony BDP-S350 and some of my favorite movies in Blu.


First Blood
Total Recall
Evil Dead II: Dead by Dawn
Dawn of the Dead (1978)
Day of the Dead (1985)
Land of the Dead
Diary of the Dead
Halloween (John Carpenter)
A Clockwork Orange
Assault on Precinct 13 (John Carpenter)
Black Christmas (1974)
One Bloody Marry, Three Pilsner Urquell's and a fine C-Cigar...

 Cheers and Marry Christmas!!!


----------



## stevo192 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love to tell you, but it's not christmas in the UK for a good 12 mins lol


----------



## Patron (Dec 4, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> Let us know what you got for X-mas. Pics if you want or just a light description to brag about your knew "toys."


Rumor has it Santa is bringing me a new Lexington cabinet humidor from Tampa Humidor. :chk


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll be getting a couple of calabash pipes. One from the girl, and one from the family. Probably a couple new tins also.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Should be getting multitudinous tobaccos from the in-laws since that is about the only thing I asked for from anyone. The wife surprised me with a Senior Pipe Reamer in my stocking. Something bout that just sounds wrong!
As she stated, "I don't have any idea what it does, but you were watching it on ebay and it says "pipe" on it, so....".


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

I got a slew of Phillies apparel (including 2 of the same hats..lol love when that happens), and some books..

The Essential Holmes (Holmes/Posner)
Simple Rules for a Complex World (Epstein)
Frontiers of Legal Theory (Posner)
The Nine (Toobin I believe)
Economic Structure of Corporate Law (Easterbook)

Thankfully, by this time next week I'll be in NC, with decently not cold weather (I hesitate to call it warm) reading away.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

mclayton said:


> I got a slew of Phillies apparel (including 2 of the same hats..lol love when that happens), and some books..
> 
> The Essential Holmes (Holmes/Posner)
> Simple Rules for a Complex World (Epstein)
> ...


Dude, it's gonna be in the high 60's today! It is warm.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Dude, it's gonna be in the high 60's today! It is warm.


lol not here...where are you?

Although, yesterday wasn't that bad. The day before I had a nice bowl outside in a good 20 degrees...even had a space heater, which _barely_ dented the chill. Oi. Can't wait to sit on a deck, decently clothed, with a pipe and a book.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

mclayton said:


> lol not here...where are you?


 In South Carolina. We had about 2 days of chilly weather and now we are back to warm and kind of stuffy. I spent some time up north when I was a kid and actually really miss the cold and snow.
Anyway enough thread-jacking, :r


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Crikey, I am very envious.

Off to read some Xmas presents!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

I got a zulu shaped pipe, black sandblast, amber swirl acrylic stem. i don't know if i have a photo handy or not...


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I got a Randy Wiley Freehand (sorry no photo), and some tins of ncie baccy. Also some pants and shirts. It was a nice christmas.

C&D: Sunday Picnic, exhausted rooster
GLPEASE: Black point, key largo, and Piccadilly
Low country: Cooper, Waccamaw
McCl: FM OTB
Rattray's: OG

Have a merry christmas Ya'll


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

As far as pipe related stuff goes, I got some pipe cleaners and softie bits in my stocking, and a couple gift certificates to my local B&M.

So tonight on my weekly smoke I did a little after christmas gift certificate shopping!

Here are the spoils:
1x 100g McClellands Bombay Extra from 2005
1x 100g McClellands St. James Woods from 2006
1x 100g McClellands Orientals Mixture No. 14 from 2001
1x 2oz G.L. Pease Caravan from 2005
1x 2oz G.L. Pease Samarra from 2005
1x 50g Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend 
2x 50g Escudo
2oz Bulk Dunhill 965
1oz McClellands Pure Blending Latakia
1oz McClellands Pure Blending Perique










Scored a nice pound+ of some hopefully good tobacco! I've only had the 965 and sample of the Escudo. Bought the blending tobac's to try my hand at spicing up a thing or two here and there..

Thank you Santa! :tu


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

A change. I got a hundred bucks in ones from my sister in law. I used it to get a Stanwell Zebrano bulldog, and today I'm going to get an Old Boy. I should be getting my calabash any day now. I got a ton of different tobaccos from the family. A good haul all in all.


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

*I wish i was you right now* as I have been eying that exact pipe for a bit and plan on buying one soon!

As for me all i got for Christmas is an UGLY sweater no joke. :hn



andrew said:


> A change. I got a hundred bucks in ones from my sister in law. I used it to get a Stanwell Zebrano bulldog, and today I'm going to get an Old Boy. I should be getting my calabash any day now. I got a ton of different tobaccos from the family. A good haul all in all.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

A couple books, some nice shirts and ties, Santa's Naughty or Nice list, and of course that new PC game called Fallout 3. We went cheap this year thanks to the stellar, current infrastructure of our economy. 

Oh... i also found a Mr. Bill in my stocking if anyone remembers that little guy from way back when. I get to decide his fate this time.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Well my extended family takein was enough to warrant a baller pipe. I think I wanna go crazy...


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you and yours.

I recieved the Bourne Trilogy and the new Halo book "The Cole Protocol"
me and Halo are old friends.
A tin of Dorchester
And a couple of nice samples from Vrbas thank you.
Dave

It was also a nice gift to have all 4 of us together on Christmas Day no work schedules or driving very nice.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I got a couple of gift certificates to the local B&M and video game.

A gift I've yet to receive is a Honda Odyssey. My folks are being very generous. They are tossing in a Wii as well.


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

My girlfriend took me to Iwan Ries and let me pick out 2 pipes. A Comoy's shape 42, and a Stanwell #03 Colonial. She also got me a tin of Peterson's University Flake. Been breaking in the Comoy's tonight with a bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop. These are the first two pipes I've owned over 50 bucks.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

Beatnikbandit said:


> *I wish i was you right now* as I have been eying that exact pipe for a bit and plan on buying one soon!
> 
> As for me all i got for Christmas is an UGLY sweater no joke. :hn


I hope you do get it soon. Smokes great and is a looker


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

andrew said:


> A change. I got a hundred bucks in ones from my sister in law. I used it to get a Stanwell Zebrano bulldog, and today I'm going to get an Old Boy. I should be getting my calabash any day now. I got a ton of different tobaccos from the family. A good haul all in all.


one of the nicest stanwell's I've ever seen...amazing, it reminds me I must add a Zebrano bulldog to the collection...dub


----------



## Jynxhaste (Nov 12, 2008)

For Xmas I recieved 3 pipes: The first one was a Boswell Oom Paul, the second was a Bjarne free hand, and the last was a rusticated egg shape fully bent from Boswells that measures 7.5 inches long and has a bowl height of 2.5 inches.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> Here are the spoils:
> 1x 100g McClellands Bombay Extra from 2005
> 1x 100g McClellands St. James Woods from 2006
> 1x 100g McClellands Orientals Mixture No. 14 from 2001
> ...


Is it just me or can y'all look at pictures of people's stashes ALL DAY LONG? Though it might not be such a good idea because all it makes me want to do is buy more, but it sure is enjoyable to simply just LOOK at these images of what my fellow BOTLs are stocking.


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

well cigar wise my spoils were.....
some la carolina cigars from cuban crafters from the GF 








my dad made these shelves for me

my parents also hooked me up with a canon rebel xs and the GF also got me the Verizon storm


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> Is it just me or can y'all look at pictures of people's stashes ALL DAY LONG? Though it might not be such a good idea because all it makes me want to do is buy more, but it sure is enjoyable to simply just LOOK at these images of what my fellow BOTLs are stocking.


LOL 
Since I have a nice little stash of pipes now, I have shifted my efforts to TAD instead! I tend to go a bit overboard with my hobbies and this one is no exception!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Big D KC said:


> LOL
> Since I have a nice little stash of pipes now, I have shifted my efforts to TAD instead! I tend to go a bit overboard with my hobbies and this one is no exception!


I had baaaad TAD over the past few days... I've got 15 tins and 8oz of Christmas cookie in the mail (or UPS as it were)


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice!! My little splurge was only possible since I had the gift certificates! One of these days though I'm going to drop some coin in a big way! Maybe tax time!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Big D KC said:


> Very nice!! My little splurge was only possible since I had the gift certificates! One of these days though I'm going to drop some coin in a big way! Maybe tax time!


I plan to blow my half of the tax rebate in about 5 seconds


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Colibri pipe lighter, nice! A couple pounds of complementary beans and several dozen tins for the aging room. Of course having a GF who's favorite "room note" is from Latakia and orientals, always helps!!


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I got a:
Spyderco Delica in G10 w/VG10 blade - highly recommended
DeSantis scabbard for my G19 - nice, comfortable
Bottle of Woodford Reserve - delicious
Gun belt from thebeltman.net - should be here 30 days
Box of 9mm (50) 
Box of 12ga (100)
4 sticks (decent)
Chia herb garden
Diesel cologne
Books (fiction / scifi)
Shoot N C targets

"These are a few of my favorite things..."


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just used my gift certificates today and picked up a Savinelli Rusticated Prince of Wales.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

sweet looking pipe.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quick_nick said:


> sweet looking pipe.


thanks. the old lady picked it out.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

aliefj96 said:


> Just used my gift certificates today and picked up a Savinelli Rusticated Prince of Wales.


Thats a nice pipe! Great shape and very cool stem on it!


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Pardon the terrible quality, I can't seem to find my digicam.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, great looking pipe.


----------



## teotides (Oct 11, 2008)

Got these bad boys!!!
It will be hard letting em' age for any considerable amount of time.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

andrew said:


> Wow, great looking pipe.


Thank you, I can't wait for the first bowl!


----------



## teotides (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry guys didn't mean to post in the wrong thread:hn
:tpd:


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Meh it's Xmas everywhere, even for stogie fans


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

teotides said:


> sorry guys didn't mean to post in the wrong thread:hn
> :tpd:




Nice Christmas Gift though! :tu


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

aliefj96 said:


> Just used my gift certificates today and picked up a Savinelli Rusticated Prince of Wales.


That my friend, is a king of princes if i do say so myself.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

What kind of stem is that?


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

mclayton said:


> What kind of stem is that?


descriptions on various sites say mosaic designed Lucite.


----------

